# Heat tape and Transfer adhesive alternative



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Is anyone using anything other than Heat tape or spray. I hate using the spray because I have a small office and it is messy. Some items such as hats are kind of a pain to tape.

Any such thing as a heat resist glue stick or something. It would be great to have something that worked like a spray but you could put the adheisive on the paper around the image and then stick on the substrate. It would be perfect for hats, Mini tees and other small items that end up being smaller than the transfer paper. I realize you can trim the transfer but I like to eliminate paper lines and its faster to not trim.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a tacky paper from Advanced Color Solutions. Get a hold of Matt there and he can explain it to you.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Find a large cardboard box. Place image inside box and spray.


----------

